# Montgomery Wards Signature Elite 2000 - questions ?



## string_wizard

Greeting folks, 

I have a Montgomery Wards Signature Elite 2000 tractor with a Briggs & Stratton 18 hp twin engine and 42" deck ...... that is giving me fits !. The numbers on the tractor are as follows: TMO- 30000A/C081H3 (tractor) 422707 (Briggs motor model #) Type # -1510 01 Code #- 91022112. 

I'm having trouble finding information out about it ( year, manuals, etc). When mowing, the choke has to be pulled almost all the way out (which sucks the gas !) for it to even halfway run and then most of the time don't !, but I will say that so far it doesn't burn/use any oil. However, this thing has been a nightmare, ever since I replaced the broken throttle control ?. What could I have gotten messed up when I put the new control and cable in ?. 

I know "zero " about working on small engines, plus the fact I suffer with Carpel Tunnel (among many other problems). and so it makes working on stuff that much more difficult !. 

So, from what I've mentioned ............ "should I just set a match to it now " !!!!!!!?


----------



## ftorleans1

Howdy String Wizard, Sounds like the main jet in the carb is clogged with gum and varnish. If the main jets transfer tube cannot supply enough fuel, the choke has to be pulled in order to richen the air/fuel mixture enough for the engine to run. Problem with this is the carb starts pulling fuel through the air bleeds which is not a metered fuel stream so therefore, the engine will consume much more fuel and eventually foul the plugs.
It sounds like it was just dumb stupid timing this happened when you changed the throttle control. Let us know what you find!


----------



## string_wizard

Sorry, it has taken so long to post again but I've been tied up working on our hot water heater (replaced heating element and thermostat) ! ..... and as with everything else I try to do or fix with this house, it fights me every step of the way !!!!.

However, now that I have that done, I can get back to the mower ? and as my luck goes, it's storming today here in the ......"good ole Ozarks" , plus their saying its going to turn cooler (my rheumatoid arthritis just loves that ! ..... NOT) and I don't have a garage or a shed !. So I suppose, I'll go ahead and get a new carburetor because, I don't know how old this one is (maybe original) and like I said before, with my luck, me trying to work on it, clean it out, putting a kit in or rebuild it ....... it wouldn't work afterwards anyway ..... plus I'd probably have a bunch of parts left over !!!???.

You know the more I think about it (and the wife "suggests") the best thing would be, for me to try and somehow, get it over to the little one-man repair shop (about 8 miles from here) and have him get everything back to where it's supposed to be............. or maybe try to trade him or somebody for a better, newer mower ?.

I'm almost certain your right, about it being bad timing and that's ironic because, I am a semi-retired professional musician ! and when it comes to anything musical, I can fix it no problem. .......... most everything else, not so much ???.
I'll let you know how this turns out.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Hey there string-wizard. The tractor is made by MTD.

The MTD Model number is:
131A670G088

This means it's a Model 670
G means 42" deck
088 means sold by Montgomery Ward.

I've had a few & they are decent tractors. I have an operating manual for this tractor & can provide parts breakdowns & part numbers if you need them.

Hope this helps when ordering parts. TB


----------



## string_wizard

Well, I'm back ? .... I know it's been close to a year since I last logged on and I have no excuse really ?. 

Anyway, I am still having trouble with this tractor ..... I got a push mower gave to us and like I was afraid would happen, we've been using that thing to mow our 3+ acres !!!! and it's trying to kill us. I haven't tried to even start the rider .... in fact, I haven't taken the cover off of it ?. 

After taking with some guys, around home here, (that know way more about mowers than I do) I think a carb rebuild is in order (due to the funky/cheap gas) or just replace the carb altogether ?. I hate to fool with it .... but I also hate to fork over a monthly payment at a "rent-to-own store" for a new riding mower too !. So, I don't know what to do ?. If I try to fix my mower, what else will tear up on it (it was well used when I got it) ..... and, me being "mechanically challenged" ????? decisions ....decisions !


----------



## scahalan

I had similar trouble with my 97 Yard Machine recently and I put Seafoam in the fuel and after a few tankfuls it is running a lot better. So far I've been able to avoid a rebuild on the carburetor. I also used spray carb cleaner in the venturi to clean whatever I could that way and that did help some immediately. The Seafoam took a while so be patient.

Ironically I also just had to deal with my water heater like you did but couldn't fix it because it was a pin hole in the tank.

Good luck


----------



## Woodbutcher816

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Hey there string-wizard. The tractor is made by MTD.
> 
> The MTD Model number is:
> 131A670G088
> 
> This means it's a Model 670
> G means 42" deck
> 088 means sold by Montgomery Ward.
> 
> I've had a few & they are decent tractors. I have an operating manual for this tractor & can provide parts breakdowns & part numbers if you need them.
> 
> Hope this helps when ordering parts. TB


----------



## Woodbutcher816

Oops. New user. I was wondering if you could give me the belt numbers for this tractor. I didn’t get a manual with this tractor. Quite a nice one tho. Both the engine to clutch and clutch to drive belts were obviously original and were in pieces when I replaced the engine


----------

